# Cinematic Strings 2: New Price - $399!



## Alex W (May 2, 2014)

Hi folks... hope you're all well.  Just wanted to let you know that we've reduced the price of Cinematic Strings 2 to $399. For more information please visit our website....
http://www.cinematicstrings.com

Cheers!

-Alex and the CS team


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 2, 2014)

It was already a bargain before!


----------



## ThinkSpace Education (May 2, 2014)

Hi Alex! Only just spotted this fantastic new price. We have just posted a new blog on here a few minutes ago that mentions Cinematic Strings at the old price. Why don't you post underneath what (confirmed) students would have to pay now the price has gone down?

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3788743


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2014)

Hi Alex,

So, is this an early sign that _*Cinematic Strings 3*_ is coming soon ?  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## bwherry (May 2, 2014)

If you don't already own Cinematic Strings 2, stop what you're doing and go buy it for the bargain price of $399. Really.


----------



## williemyers (May 3, 2014)

muziksculp @ Fri May 02 said:


> Hi Alex, So, is this an early sign that _*Cinematic Strings 3*_ is coming soon ?  Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Muzik & others....hoping to GOD that this is reason for the CS2 firesale. 
Unfortunately, given that comm. from Alex has been *extremely* scarce over the past 10-12 months, it could also be the sign of a co. that's about to go belly-up. 
As a dedicated CS2 user, here's hoping that's not what it is??


----------



## Alex W (May 3, 2014)

Hi folks, sorry if I'm not on the forum often... it's just that I'm so busy!

And don't worry, we're not going anywhere.


----------



## Walid F. (May 4, 2014)

Alex W @ Sun May 04 said:


> Hi folks, sorry if I'm not on the forum often... it's just that I'm so busy!
> 
> And don't worry, we're not going anywhere.



Busy with samples or busy with other things? Would be nice if you could throw us a bone :D I use CS2 everyday, and would not say no to some nice things to look forward to!

Walid


----------



## williemyers (May 4, 2014)

Alex W @ Sat May 03 said:


> And don't worry, we're not going anywhere.


*GREAT* to hear that!


----------



## wst3 (May 4, 2014)

I do not speak for Alex, heck, I still haven't managed to even meet him - but I have seen pictures, so I know he is real.

While I suppose I too think (hope) this is a sign of good things to come I do not view it as a fire sale - but rather just a business decision that I hope works out really well for them.

I know that it is now approximately 25% closer to "within reach" for me, and right at a time when I need to up the ante in my own toolbox. It was always on my list, now it's just a little closer to reality! (OK, price should not have to play a role in our choices - but it does!)


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2014)

Hopefully something new is on the way from Alex and Crew. 

Here is an interview with Alex Wallbank, and Soundbytes Magazine dated May, 2013 :

http://soundbytesmag.net/interview-alex-wallbank/


----------



## Assa (May 6, 2014)

Alex seems to be a very discreet guy :D I remember another thread with questions regarding CS3 but unfortunately he avoids speaking about it. 

I try to think positive and see this as a good sign that it is coming some day :D (Hopefully inclunding sordinos !)


----------



## synthnut (May 6, 2014)

This program is a NO BRAINER !!.....If you don't have it , GET IT !!!.....This is one of the best programs that I have ever bought bar none !!....It just WORKS !!!.....and works and sounds EXCELLENT !!.....Good to see you posting again Alex .....Hope all is well .....Sincerely , Jim


----------



## Przemek K. (May 6, 2014)

Thats good news indeed, and my decision for my next string library purchase gets easier now, although its so tempting to also get others as well... so many choices.

Anyway, the interview was very interesting, there's hope for something new, maybe an expansion to the current library with solo strings, divisi and maybe fx. If only Alex could chime in and throw us a bone here


----------



## ToxicRecordings (May 7, 2014)

Guess this will be my new strings library then, great price!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 7, 2014)

I paid full price for CS1 back in the day ($699? Can that be right?) and have got my money's worth out of it many times over. It's a great deal at $399.


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

Ian Dorsch @ 2014-05-07 said:


> I paid full price for CS1 back in the day ($699? Can that be right?) and have got my money's worth out of it many times over. It's a great deal at $399.


+1


----------



## Damon (May 7, 2014)

I'd love to know if CS is going to do CS3 as well. I love the library and would love to have sordinos!


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 15, 2015)

Alex W @ Fri May 02 said:


> For more information please visit our website....
> http://www.cinematicstrings.com
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Hello Alex and the CS team!

Last week I won the auction for your Cinematicstrings 2 at the "Seattle Composers Alliance 2015 Auction".
http://www.32auctions.com/SCA2015

I still have not received any respons from you.
Just curious, is all well with you?

Kind Regards,
/Anders


----------



## williemyers (Jun 14, 2015)

Alex W @ Sat May 03 said:


> ... don't worry, we're not going anywhere.


hey guys - do you all still think this is correct? It's been more than a year since we've had any word from CS2..... beginning to wonder if it's become an orphaned library...


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2015)

they've been quiet for quite some time. Really eager to wait for any announcement on new library. I wonder what's up in their sleeves.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 14, 2015)

williemyers @ Mon 15 Jun said:


> Alex W @ Sat May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > ... don't worry, we're not going anywhere.
> ...




I have faith.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 14, 2015)

Well... It has been a very long wait, and Yes, I also have some faith left. But.. not for too long. 

Hope to hear something new is coming soon from Alex & the CS Team. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Tatu (Jun 14, 2015)

This library is still solid gold. Damn!

I sincerely hope that Alex can continue developing this and other stuff.


----------



## Ganvai (Jun 15, 2015)

Great opportunity for all the people out there that don't have it. This is still my bread and butter string lib and I woulnd't want to miss it.

Please keep up the great work and PLEASEEEEEE, bring CS3 with Portamento and Spiccato!!!


----------



## williemyers (Jun 15, 2015)

Tatu @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> This library is still solid gold. Damn!
> I sincerely hope that Alex can continue developing this and other stuff.


yeah, I think you can tell from the comments above that this is a widely used and loved library! 

and I acknowledge that the devs are under no obligation to let us know when they plan to release updates, etc. 

but it wouldn't hurt to drop an occasional note to just to let us at least know that they are still in the game?


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 15, 2015)

I have had my thoughts on CS2 for some time now, just a question, when CS2 came out, if you had CS1, did you get the upgrade for free, or was CS2 a new library, meaning you needed to buy it even tho you had CS1? 

If so, would be great to know if CS3 is coming! :D I hope so!


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 17, 2015)

Andrajas @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> I have had my thoughts on CS2 for some time now, just a question, when CS2 came out, if you had CS1, did you get the upgrade for free, or was CS2 a new library, meaning you needed to buy it even tho you had CS1?
> 
> If so, would be great to know if CS3 is coming! :D I hope so!



I seem to recall the upgrade from CS1 to CS2 was $50, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi friends.  Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, thanks very much for your continued support. I've had a lot on, but I just want to reassure you that I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.

Thanks again!


----------



## Carles (Jul 23, 2015)

Alex W said:


> I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.


Too cruel to say that and don't give us even a minimal hint about


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Cinematic Strings is the best string library I don't have. If there will be any extensions to it, they will quickly find their way to the top of my wishlist!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 24, 2015)

Alex W said:


> Hi friends.  Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, thanks very much for your continued support. I've had a lot on, but I just want to reassure you that I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks again!


Omfg. I'm requesting a CS3 pre-order now please. No need for demos or walkthroughs, SIGN ME UP NOW!


----------



## jules (Jul 24, 2015)

Alex W said:


> Hi friends.  Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, thanks very much for your continued support. I've had a lot on, but I just want to reassure you that I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks again!


God... hope for both a cinematic strings 3 & a cinematic brass !!


----------



## neblix (Jul 24, 2015)

Alex W said:


> Hi friends.  Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, thanks very much for your continued support. I've had a lot on, but I just want to reassure you that I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks again!



Please inform us soon.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Alex,

I'm ready to click on the _Buy_ button. as soon as *CS3* is released !


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 25, 2015)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I'm ready to click on the _Buy_ button. as soon as *CS3* is released !




+1


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 25, 2015)

Actually CS isn't $399...it's $279!!!...

http://www.bestservice.de/en/cinematic_strings_2.html


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Jul 25, 2015)

@Rex282 
That's in euro - still hell of a good price! Waiting eagerly on what's next, hoping to hear something new soon.


----------



## Vovique (Jul 25, 2015)

CS2 is 174 GBP without VAT at Time and Space at the moment. That's around $270 for those outside European Union. Neat!


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 25, 2015)

Jonathan Moray said:


> @Rex282
> That's in euro - still hell of a good price! Waiting eagerly on what's next, hoping to hear something new soon.



Yes, Jonathan that is euro however it says $279.30 US also...and yes that is a helluva price.One reason I(my wallet) try to avoid the the commercial announcement forum....and yes...that is the sound of me pulling the trigger...cha ching!!


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Jul 25, 2015)

I was lucky enough to win a free copy of CS2 during the last fundraiser. It's an amazing library for sure. Can't believe i didn't buy this earlier.
The moment a new library is announced, my wallet is prepared.


----------



## dimtsak (Jul 26, 2015)

Do you think i will be able to run them with my 6 core AMD 1090t and 8 gb of ram?


----------



## Vin (Jul 26, 2015)

dimtsak said:


> Do you think i will be able to run them with my 6 core AMD 1090t and 8 gb of ram?



I did perfectly fine with even older CPU (X4 955 BE).


----------



## dimtsak (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know that Vin.
I am one step closer to buy them.

I guess it will be quite an upgrade from my KH pop rock strings!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Alex W said:


> Hi friends.  Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, thanks very much for your continued support. I've had a lot on, but I just want to reassure you that I'm still busily working away on new products that you'll hopefully find well worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks again!



Any more word on this Alex? is it CS3 or others? Would love more articulations for CS2


----------



## Vovique (Aug 12, 2015)

After postponing buying this beauty for years, the sale and the CS3 buzz made me pull it off. Gorgeous library, already used on two pieces!


----------



## IFM (Aug 13, 2015)

My two string libraries are CS2 and HS. The combination of the two covers most everything. I've held off for a long time on the other offerings because CS2 sounds so good and blends well with HS. Here's to hoping CS3 isn't more than a few months away.
Chris


----------

